# J-Wheelz



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

weirdest thing i have ever seen lol. i guess its just for stockers. i dont see how it would help. they would slick over and they wouldnt get any sidewall traction. They would be good if you were gonna flip. kinda look like training wheels haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow................... The ONLY thing I see those being feasable for, is duck hunters.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> wow................... The ONLY thing I see those being feasable for, is duck hunters.


 yea, im mean their durable but not the thing for me. even if i had stockers. i wonder if they float??:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BEASTBRUTE said:


> yea, im mean their durable but not the thing for me. even if i had stockers. i wonder if they float??:thinking:


I thought the same thing until I realized they will prolly fill up with water........................ haha...


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

yep


----------

